# Eating too many eggs bad for you?



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

What is a safe amount of eggs to consume per week..........?



I really like eggs....when does it become too many from a health standpoint.


I have heard they are high in cholesterol....

Anyone care to offer advice or examples of how many they eat on a weekly basis?

Thanks for any Advice!


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Good question, I also would be interested.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

shawnlee said:


> What is a safe amount of eggs to consume per week..........?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eggs will never raise your cholesterol. Sugar/carbohydrates do. We eat about 5-6 dozen eggs a week in our family. My triglycerides were 44 last time I had them checked and total cholesterol was 165. You can eat 6 eggs a day, or more, and not worry about them raising your cholesterol.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Cholesterol is needed for your brain to function. It isn't evil. Eating it isn't bad for you. Years ago someone saw that people with high blood levels have a tendency to heart problems. Unfortunately they decided that eating cholesterol equated to high blood cholesterol without doing adequate research. 

Eat your eggs and enjoy them without guilt.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/2007-10-01/Tests-Reveal-Healthier-Eggs.aspx

This is the article that shows the difference between good eggs and bad eggs.. and even then, bad eggs aren't all that bad.
And Cyngbaeld is right. They have realized that dietary cholesterol has nothing to do with blood levels. (there are a few people that are sensitive and cannot process dietary cholesterol)


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Eggs are really good for you. A good, high quality protein and the yolks are one of the richest food sources of choline, which your liver uses to do the work it does (which is a lot of the most important functions in your body).

I eat five a day for breakfast cooked in bacon grease, beef tallow, coconut oil, or butter, and I don't even get hungry again until late in the afternoon.

The worst foods you can eat are refined sugars and carbohydrates. The foods to avoid are just about any in the middle aisles of the supermarket. Stick with meat, dairy and vegetables and don't go overboard of fruit and you have an excellent diet. 

Jennifer


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Eggs are good for you  
Especially the ones you can bring in from YOUR hen house. 
We tell people, we LIKE knowing where our food comes from. 

Read the mother earth news link......it's got a lot of information.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Shame on the heart association folks and the medical guys .. they throw out the 'eggs are bad' thing without a thought. I think they should have to spend the same amount of money retracting that statement.. the same tv ads, the same magazine ads etc..
I still have folks that won't/don't buy eggs or eat eggs ever because they are 'bad'.

I have had people gasp when they find that my kid eats 3 eggs for breakfast everyday and has since he was 1. "Aren't you killing him?! All that cholesterol!?"
Sigh....


----------



## delphinium (Feb 4, 2006)

I eat six eggs a day, sometimes more.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah this is in the category of 'salt is bad for you!' Salt is not bad for the average healthy person, it can only cause issues if you already have some underlying pulmonary condition. People take in information in soundbites and turn around and spit out conclusions based on limited information and no understanding.

Eggs are great. Cholesterol is what your body uses to build a variety of hormones, a good balance of which are necessary for normal brain function and all around good health. An overload of highly processed foods that include ridiculous amounts of carbs, modified starches and refined sugars are what cause a lot of imbalances that make cholesterol an issue.

Also, from personal experience I'd like to second the eggs as good filling breakfast. An egg breakfast keeps me going from around 6 to after noon without getting the munchies.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

This is a sore subject for me. My doctor told me to stop eating eggs and put me on a Statin. I was terribly sick from the statin and my cholesterol did not go down. The statin ruined my stomach making me deficient in Vit B12. I thought I was going to die. I stopped taking the statin drug and went back to eating eggs which contain a lot of B12 and other important nutrients. Be careful what you put in your body and how much you put in your body. I eat two of my chickens beautiful eggs a day and feel so much better for it. I could talk all day about the horrors of Statin drugs. They are not in discriminant in removing cholesterol. They remove vital good cholesterol which is needed by your brain to function properly. They gave me myopathy so bad I could barely walk.
Eat eggs be smart 
Linda


----------



## Cindy in PA (May 13, 2002)

Back in 1989 when my Dad had his heart attack, the AHA said eggs were bad because of too much cholesterol. Over the years they lightened up, as more research showed that fat made cholesterol & was far worse then the cholesterol already in a food. I think most knowledgeable doctors now promote eggs in moderation.


----------



## bywaterdog (Nov 21, 2010)

I go through about 2 dozen eggs a week. My "new" doctor was shocked when my cholesterol test came back normal, I sent over some links to enlighten him.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

I LOVE eggs, especially fried with raw garlic on top.
Alas, I can only have about two eggs a week now, otherwise I get a BAD bellyache with gas and diarrhea. I'm so bummed!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

When I went on a low carb diet, I was eating 3-6 eggs a day. My cholesterol (bad) went down, my good went up and my triglycerides plunged. If only they tasted like chocolate


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

eggs really are a super food just google the egg diet go ahead eat as many eggs as your partner will allow (ie. may cause a gasing or two) !!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

The new position by the AMA and the USDA is that eggs are good for you. High in protein. Does NOT contribute to high cholesterol numbers, and can help REDUCE HDL numbers. High in various nutrients, fatty acids, and minerals.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Cholesterol is needed for your brain to function. It isn't evil. Eating it isn't bad for you. Years ago someone saw that people with high blood levels have a tendency to heart problems. Unfortunately they decided that eating cholesterol equated to high blood cholesterol without doing adequate research.
> 
> Eat your eggs and enjoy them without guilt.


I always wondered why some people had thinking disfunction.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

Home grown eggs don't have the bad cholesterol that the mass produced store bought eggs have. Since we have had chickens, we eat MORE eggs now then before & our health has gotten better. I knew a gentleman that gave his hens extra flax seed for a omega boost in their eggs.


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

I also have to say eggs are very good for you. They are a complete source of protein, most easliy digested. They also recommend eggs for women with osteoporosis because the sulfur helps bones. I'm no Dr. but most cases of high cholesterol is simply from your own liver production.
Recent studies have shown that eating 2 eggs in the morning (within an hour apon waking) helps keeps weight down.
I am a petite women, who is a certified personel trainer with sports medicine, did everything "right" and have moderate bone loss! Just because my body couldn't absorb calcium. So, I enjoy 2 eggs a day!


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

marinemomtatt said:


> I LOVE eggs, especially fried with raw garlic on top.
> Alas, I can only have about two eggs a week now, otherwise I get a BAD bellyache with gas and diarrhea. I'm so bummed!



Maybe it's the raw garlilc. You tried the eggs without the garlic?

.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

CraterCove said:


> Salt is not bad


Amen to that! If people eat a good, natural salt, it cuts the risk of cancers. Our bodies need minerals to function correctly.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

It depends somewhat on the chicken's diet. Grass fed or pastured poultry produce wonderfully nutritious eggs. Factory chickens produce eggs that contain much less in the way of vitamins and nutrients and may contain traces of arsenic and insecticides.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Eating too much of anything is bad for you.

Moderation. But there is nothing unhealthy about home raised eggs.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all the great information,stories and opinions......


I plan on eating alot of eggs,rabbits and chickens....possibly ducks.... here in the future !


I would say a average of 3 a day.......or close to 100 a month...I guess time will tell how that affects me..

I will of course be gardening and have fresh veggies and such along with the meat and eggs.

I plan on 80 to 90 percent of what I eat to come from my land.....including some wild game.

Thanks again everyone!!!!!!


----------



## suelandress (May 10, 2002)

I don't think you can go wrong with unprocessed, home grown!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Watch out for those GMO's though


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I eat 3 eggs with a slice of home made ww bread every morning. Lots of times, I don't get to lunch, especially in the winter and I am not that hungry any way. I work VERY hard and I only weigh about 115. I recently had my cholesterol, LDL, and HDL tested and came back way below normal. Heart disease won't be what I die from. It'll be something else.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

It turns out that there are some really bad fats, and they were the ones that doctors were saying to eat instead of animal fats in order to keep cholesterol levels in check! Avoid shortening, margerine, and other proccessed unnatural fats. Eat the real deal, just eat all fats in moderation. I love eggs, and eat them regularly. But they are organic eggs, from a place I know. I won't eat battery chickens or eggs.


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

IMO, exercise, or lack there of has a whole lot more to do with than the (food) ingredients in your diet. If you're healthy enough to work hard and burn it all off, is there a point to all this obsessing?


----------

